# When should i stop taking low dose aspirin?



## hotpinkangel

Hi...

This might sound strange, but after having 2 early mc's this year, i put myself on 75mg aspirin. silly, i know but i felt like i was getting no help from the doctor. fx'd i am now 8w 4d pregnant, and i went for an early scan to EPAU because of some right sided pain. the midwife asked about medication, and i admitted to her i was taking the aspirin, she said i should have spoke to GP, but it was given in cases like mine so i just used my initiative. scan was fine, saw baby and hb, and i asked when to stop the aspirin and she said she didn't want to tell me to stop now in case something happened to baby (which scared me) she called a registrar and he said i could stop now. midwife said that's just our advice, it's up to you, and made me think she was saying maybe to not stop yet?

what would you do?
I'm scared to stop in case anything happens, but don't want to hurt baby. is anyone on this who may have any advice?

Thanks for reading

Em xx


----------



## heart tree

I would like to know too. I did the same thing as you after 2 losses and am now pregnant and taking it. I think I read to take it through the first trimester. Let's do some research and report back if we don't hear from anyone else, ok?


----------



## JynxPhD

Usually you stop no later than 36 weeks. Definitely keep on throughout the first trimester. It won't hurt you to stay on it until 36 w. I am on Lovenox and I switch to regular heparin at 36 weeks. Those are much stronger than aspirin.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Thank you both of you for your replies! and congratulations to you both!! Heart tree..that sounds good, i'm glad it's not just me!! x


----------



## Tasha

I would probably stop at 12 weeks, but as Jynx says you can continue (although I would be honest with your healthcare providers about this) until much later, I have baby aspirin until 36 weeks and heparin until four weeks after birth.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Tasha. I did tell my doctor about it. I had a blood clot in my uterus which caused my first mc and a suspected clot in my uterus before my second mc. I was tested for all of the clotting disorders but they were all negative. I decided to try the baby aspirin route as a doctor recommended it after my second mc. I told my doctor as soon as I was pregnant. She said she didn't recommend it but at the same time didn't believe it posed a risk. I decided to continue taking it. I think I will take it until 12 weeks when I know there isn't a clot. Thanks for your replies. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## jennyellen13

i take it, and i need to take it until 36weeks, i started taking it the month i fell pregnant too so dont know if it helped. iv read more good things about taking it for people that have had problems than bad things. i would take it until after 12weeks atleast, xxxxxx


----------



## WannaB

I would do what heart did and tell your doc you are taking it and see what they recommend.


----------



## sue247

I take it, but was prescribed by my doctor because of pre eclampsia in last pregnancy. Would go and chat with your doctor about it. I am nervous taking anything in pregnancy and would just get a bit of advice from your doctor.


----------



## tas

hi, I have been prescribed 75mg of asprin today at the hospital as they have found out through tests that I have sticky blood. I have to take it every day.

However I think with yourself you dont know if thats the case?

I would imagine the reason that your midwife said she didnt want to tell you to stop taking it is because you believe its working and thats good.

Its not a high dose as long as you dont have blood that has clotting problems, maybe have another chat with your doc. good luck hope you have a happy healthy 9 months x


----------



## kittykittykat

ive been taking 75mg aspirin daily out of my own choice also. ive had a son but since my son ive lost 3 pregnancys always around 5/6wks. so this time round ive been taking aspirin cuz my friend also tried it after 4 miscariages then had a little girl. she also told me she stopped taking it at 32wks, but the next day strangly she went into labour after stopping it and had baby 8wks early. luckily she was fine just very small. so im gona take it till about 35wks. so far its doing the trick and im roughly 8wks and baby doing well. gd luck


----------



## Arianas mummy

I took 75mg aspirin in my last pregnancy due to recurrent M/Cs and i'm also taking it again now.

With my last pregnancy i was advised to take it by the consultant up to about 36 weeks. I then developed high blood pressure and i was advised to keep taking it.

At 37 weeks i was diagnosed with Cholestasis, baby was breech and they couldn't turn her. I was given 4 days notice of a c-section. I was told to stop taking the aspirin the same day.

The consultant assured me that the aspirin and surgery/blood loss would not be an issue.

Baby was born fine. 

Marie


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies,

I know this is an old thread but was just wondering what the outcomes were. My midwife has basically said it can't to harm to take it but can't say yes for definate coz she isn't allowed to so she said ask my gp. I asked him and basically he has no clue, he just said you shouldn't take aspirin as its on the list of things you shouldn't take when pregnant, which he read from a book coz he didnt know off the top of his head so it's safe to say he knows very little about pregnancy!! I have been taking it through the first tri and am now 11 weeks and unsure when I should stop taking it.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi, GP's are not experts on anything. Low dose aspirin does no harm at all but can work wonders thats what my consultant has said. I would recommend staying on it until at least 34-36 weeks thats the norm!


----------

